# Yo! Yao getting marriaged!



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2007)

> Yao Ming to wed sweetheart in August
> AFP
> June 25, 2007
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=afp-basketnbachnyaomarriage2&prov=afp&type=lgns
> ...


Glad for him... a great athlete and a good human being (from what I read of him). 
Heck of a height difference though... wow. :lol:


----------

